# Brandan Wright traded for Jason Richardson+Jamereo Davidson



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/news/story?id=2920330


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Micharl Jordan is a ****ing ******* if this is true*

Why? I like that alot. We need a scorer and J. Rich is that. Plus he's still young, and getting better. Very good move. I hated the Wright pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Micharl Jordan is a ****ing ******* if this is true*

But then you just made Golden State a very formidable team


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Micharl Jordan is a ****ing ******* if this is true*

It's got to be Richardson and Bellinelli.If it's not we got majorly screwed.If it is then I am much less pissed than I am right now
Richardson is nowhere near as valuable as Wright.He's got a horrible contract and noone is really sure about his knees either


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Should have stuck with Wright.. you aren't winning a championship anytime soon.. Wright,Okafor, Felton would have been much better..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So the trade is official and Michael Jordan is officially an amateur.I don't care if he wants to go to Vegas and blow his money,but that capspace is one of the few valuable things we possessed and he's given it and Brandan Wright up for Richardson and Jamareo Davidson.The Warriors should be giving up a lot more than that since we're taking on at least 51 million in salary over the next four seasons.We better give Richardson one hell of a physical,because his knees didn't look really great last season.

Actually I've never figured out exactly how long Richardson's contract is.It's at least four years and maybe he's making 15.55 million the year after that I don't even know


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, I don't know what to think. This gives us a #1 option and an awesome team to watch with J-Rich and Gerald but his injury problems are going to be hard to get over since we already have alot of players with the same problem


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

How the hell did J-Rich and the #18 end up being J-Rich and the #36. The incentive for taking on this huge contract is a 2nd rounder. Doesn't make much sense we should have atleast got some value for ridding them of that contract


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

on the bright side, when richardson is healthy, he is one of the most underrated players in the league. the guy is an animal from the outside and the inside.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

J-Rich's contract is more what worries me then anything because if he's not playing were giving him a lot of money to just sit on the sideline. The thing that bothered me the most is the fact that we didn't get Emeka any help

If J-Rich is able to play in enough games then yeah it's a good trade because Felton-J-Rich-Gerald will win games and put fans in the stands. I think we could have gotten a better trade and we settled but how far are we going to get in the playoffs without a front court and that's the thing that ends up mattering


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Some dope on the general board was saying something like now Richardson is going to replace Wallace so that Morrison can play his natural position.Unfortunately for us we're an NBA team and Morrison's natural position seems to be somewhere back in Spokane,Washington


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Time to resign Wallace and create a formidable perimeter combo of Felton, J-Rich, and Wallace. Along with Okafor that gives them guys that should be around for a long time at the 1-4 positions. Now they need to find a center so Okafor can move to his natural PF position.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

The bobcats were already my 2nd favourite team. I will probably be posting on here more often now that one of my favourite players(JRICH) is in charlotte.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Quite like the trade, should of held out longer to get a better filler, but essentially J-Rich fills one important need and he still fits in with the building plan. Now 
all we need is to find a big guy to help Okafor.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

I think the JRich trade is a smart move for you guys. He will be the go-to guy for the bobcats next season. If MJ re-sign wallace.......A foursome of JRich,Okafor,Wallace and Felton is sick IMO.

I'll be rooting for you guys after the bulls. Lol.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

I am also going to travel where ever Jason Richardson goes, and since he ws traded i'll be moving over to this area, now can someone tell me how many televised games the Bobcats will have?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm guessing your not local but we only had 1 nationally telivised game last year we'll probably have a couple more this year though


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

hollywood476 said:


> I am also going to travel where ever Jason Richardson goes, and since he ws traded i'll be moving over to this area, now can someone tell me how many televised games the Bobcats will have?


But your still a Warrior Fan right?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

You're getting a hell of a professional with J-Rich. The guy's got heart. Disregard last season - coming off knee surgery the summer of '05, he missed a good portion of the middle of the season after a freak accident breaking his hand. Richardson should be in a prime position to have a career year. The guy's only 26, but got a lot of experience under his belt.

Man....Bobcats have _got _to keep Wallace. Starting Felton, J-Rich, & Wallace at the 3, you've got a nice backcourt/wing players to complement Okafor. This also keeps Morrison from being a starter - he'd probably be more effective as a role player off the bench.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Warriors get a 10 mil. trade exemption pretty much allowing them to trade for an all-star? How did we not end up with their first rounder....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Honest to god I'd rather have Bellinelli(assuming he's ready to come) than Richardson.Bellinelli is a shooter.All Richardson is a chucker.I'd rather have a shooter taking 25 footers than a chucker


nutmeged3 said:


> Warriors get a 10 mil. trade exemption pretty much allowing them to trade for an all-star? How did we not end up with their first rounder....


My theory is that Rod Higgins is a double agent sent here by Chris Mullin to destroy us by agreeing with MJ.If he is still working for GSW then he's doing one hell of a job.If he's working for us he sucks sewer gas


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Diable said:


> Honest to god I'd rather have Bellinelli(assuming he's ready to come) than Richardson.Bellinelli is a shooter.All Richardson is a chucker.I'd rather have a shooter taking 25 footers than a chucker
> 
> My theory is that Rod Higgins is a double agent sent here by Chris Mullin to destroy us by agreeing with MJ.If he is still working for GSW then he's doing one hell of a job.If he's working for us he sucks sewer gas



what the **** have you been watching with him anyways? Did you not watch the playoffs with Goldenstate against the Mavs? How the **** is he a chucker?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

hollywood476 said:


> what the **** have you been watching with him anyways? Did you not watch the playoffs with Goldenstate against the Mavs? How the **** is he a chucker?


It has something to do with a player being 8th in the NBA in 3pt attempts per game and 58th in the NBA in 3 point field goal percentage.Aside from that it's totally unfounded.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But to Jrich's defense, the Warriors style of play dictates he play like that. Last I checked the Bobcats play nothing like the Warriors


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HB said:


> But to Jrich's defense, the Warriors style of play dictates he play like that. Last I checked the Bobcats play nothing like the Warriors


Yeah sometimes you have to look beyond the stats for the reasoning of the stats.

Since Wallace opted out, I'm kind of afraid for the Bobcats. They were really shaping up to have a good backcourt with those three. Hopefully they can get a deal done, if they do the Bobcats are looking to be a pretty decent team next year.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

bruindre said:


> You're getting a hell of a professional with J-Rich. The guy's got heart. Disregard last season - coming off knee surgery the summer of '05, he missed a good portion of the middle of the season after a freak accident breaking his hand. Richardson should be in a prime position to have a career year. The guy's only 26, but got a lot of experience under his belt.
> 
> Man....Bobcats have _got _to keep Wallace. Starting Felton, J-Rich, & Wallace at the 3, you've got a nice backcourt/wing players to complement Okafor. *This also keeps Morrison from being a starter *- he'd probably be more effective as a role player off the bench.


The thing is, they might let Wallace go just to make Morrison a starter. GMs hate to admit mistakes, and I can never see Jordan saying he screwed up. 

I'm not sure about this trade. On one hand, it gives Charlotte a go-to guy, which was most likely Jordan's idea, but on the other hand, you add this guy to a good, developing core of young guys who are coming along great before. J-Rich will give them a few wins now, but he's a short term kind of guy.

This is similar to when the Sonics offered Ridnour to Atlanta. You get a guy who will help you win a few games and get a taste of winning, but takes you further away from a high draft pick.

But then again, Atlanta with Luke isn't as likely to make the playoffs as Charlotte with JRich.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm not really sure were your getting that from but if we pick Morrison over Gerald when we have more then enough cap room to re-sign him then this team won't win more then 30 games. J-Rich will save Morrison more then anything because it will allow him to come off the bench and play against 2nd teamers. He's not ready to be a starter or a go-to scorer and he may never be


----------



## butr2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow. MJ certainly has some work to do as GM to match his stature as a player.

Why trade a pick like this when you are so far under the cap that they could have just signed a near max player.

In this draft especially, you would have gained great value for money on a pick this high. And he essentially gave that away.

Why not keep the pick and go hard after a Pietrus, Mason, Billups, Carter, Lewis, whomever they liked best for whatever reason. Pick one. Then you get Wright (or whatever pick they would have made) and your big money player, instead of *just* the big money player.

I feel sorry for you CHA fans. You will become the new, old Wizards.


----------



## dnbman (Jul 1, 2007)

The only big money players that really fit with what we're doing were Carter and Lewis. Carter's getting older and Lewis plays three, where we want to keep Wallace. Jason Richardson is actually an ideal veteran for us: sg, hits outside, good character guy, can provide leadership, has a relationship with management. We couldn't gotten him unless we traded our pick. 

If we keep the pick, we've got another project to develop with several other young players. We still have cap room to get a significant free agent and then sign Wallace. It was a good deal for us, especially since Richardson is a young vet, who will pick pretty close to our young stars.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't have as much a problem with the trade its more the fact that we gave GS a huge cap relief and didn't get any incentive for it. #8 for J-Rich is fine he's a good SG for our offense but we should have gotten atleast another first for taking on his huge contract. That's all we hear about for the month or so before the draft but when it rolls around all we get is a 2nd rounder? If J-Rich was getting 5 mil les per year I wouldn't have any problem with this trade

Not to mention we didn't improve at PF at all but that was a different story. That could have been improved with #22 but we picked another SF

Welcome to the BBF by the way hope to see you keep up the posting


----------



## dnbman (Jul 1, 2007)

I see you're point, but look at it this way: 

JRich's contract is only bad if his knee goes or his scoring dips. In the playoffs he was pretty sensational. The guy's a top 10 sg in the league. You have to pay at least 10 million for that. If he's back to form, which he seems to be, his contract is very in line with his ability. 

Having assumed that, JRich is worth the 8th pick. If the 18 is a deal breaker, you forget it. We weren't looking to take on more prospects, and the pick would have been more guaranteed money. Granted, it would have been nice to switch picks, but I'm not dying over it. 

As for picking Dudley, the only quality big taken in the next 10 picks was Splitter, who won't be playing in the states for another year. We obviously felt we could address our depth in the front court in the second round. While a project, Davidson could be a beast for us straight out of the gate. He can block shots, rebound, and run. He needs to get bigger, but he can be an o.k. player for us. 

I'm guessing the staff has seen some good improvement in May, especially since they didn't trade him to NJ. He's likely our starting four and should be better with some good working out. (Man... I hope this kid spent a lot of time in the gym!!) 

I chalk up the trade as a time when we simply couldn't exploit every angle in the trade. But let's put it another way: 

If there was a 26 year old kid in the draft who could give you 22-25 points, 5 boards, 3 assists, hit from outside (making defenses expand for you cutters), block shots, and put fans in the seats, you'd probably take that in this draft with the 8th pick.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I understand where you're coming from as well, were just not going to be able to really know how this one ends up untill after the season. That's how it is for any trade but if J-Rich comes in and is able to play 65+ games and we make the playoffs in a decent seed then yes this trade was worth it. If the way he played in the playoffs is any indication then we should be alright. I just hope it doesn't come back and ruin our chances to sign the young guys

Damn, I hope May's able to come in and play. A [Felton-J-Rich-Gerald-May-Okafor] lineup could get us a good seed. I just hope like you said he spent a lot of time in the gym losing weight or he's going to be on his couch getting even fatter in a couple of years.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I saw this on another board but it makes sense. Why have we not heard any comments from J-Rich yet? It's been 3 full days since the draft and he hasn't come out and made any kind of statement about how he feels about his move here. I don't think there's anything to worry about yet, it's just kind of weird


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> I saw this on another board but it makes sense. Why have we not heard any comments from J-Rich yet? It's been 3 full days since the draft and he hasn't come out and made any kind of statement about how he feels about his move here. I don't think there's anything to worry about yet, it's just kind of weird


Damn...I can't find the website/link, but a few days ago, I saw something about J-Rich's initial reaction as being angry. Come training camp, I've got a feeling J-Rich will enter this season w/ a chip on his shoulder, anxious to prove to the Warriors that they made a mistake in trading him.


----------



## dnbman (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. I don't think the anger was about being sent TO the Bobcats so much as being shipped out period. 

Players with chips on their shoulders rule!!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Damn...I can't find the website/link, but a few days ago, I saw something about J-Rich's initial reaction as being angry. Come training camp, I've got a feeling J-Rich will enter this season w/ a chip on his shoulder, anxious to prove to the Warriors that they made a mistake in trading him.


Make's sense, being lied to by a team you've been on for 6(..?) years would probably piss me off too. 

What's your opinion on the trade dre? I havn't read anything about how the Warriors fans feel about it


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Warriors fans should be pretty happy when they get KG.We've pretty much given them everything they need to get him.Wright,Montae Ellis,something else...They want to send Al Harrington and the Wolves want Biedrins,but it looks like it will happen unless someone comes up with a better offer.When Mullin gets the award for Executive of the Year he needs to say something nice about his buddy Mike.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Diable said:


> The Warriors fans should be pretty happy when they get KG.We've pretty much given them everything they need to get him.Wright,Montae Ellis,something else...They want to send Al Harrington and the Wolves want Biedrins,but it looks like it will happen unless someone comes up with a better offer.When Mullin gets the award for Executive of the Year he needs to say something nice about his buddy Mike.


This pretty sums it up for me.

Warriors fans, at this point, see this as part of a bigger play for KG. Even if the KG trade doesn't materialize, the trade for Wright is a good one. 

The Warriors have a lot of duplication of the same type of player - J-Rich, Stephen Jackson, Monta Ellis, Kelenna Azubuike (and, if he sticks around, Pietrus). Granted, J-Rich is the best of all the aforementioned players, but he's also the most expensive. Considering that (again, if the KG trade doesn't work out) the W's still have to sign Ellis and/or Biedrins to long-term contracts, they wouldn't have a chance in hell of doing that w/ the money owed to J-Rich the next 4 years.

Plus, let's face it - Wright potentially brings what the Warriors were missing a lot of (especially in the playoffs) - a good rebounding, inside presence on *both *ends of the court. 

KG trade or not....Warriors are sittin' pretty after this.

That being said, we're all going to miss J-Rich a lot. A helluv a player for us on the court and a GREAT character guy in the clubhouse.


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

I personally like the trade for the Bobcats. They have to re-sign Gerald Wallace, and that's going to take some money. Bringing in J-Rich added a much-needed all-star shooting gaurd, and pairing him with Wallace makes a dangerious 2-3 combo. Raymond Felton, Jason Richardson, Gerald Wallace, and Emeka Okafur is a damn solid 1-4! The Cats will have a spark off the bench in Adam Morrison, who can split minutes at both the 2 & 3 giving J-Rich and Wallace their rest. The next step is focussing on a center, either via trade or free agency.

I was thinkin maybe pick up Mikki Moore from the Nets. He's a free agent & had strong performance in the playoffs. All he would have to do is be a decent center and let Okafor drop back to PF. You could probably get him for pretty cheap, and he isnt a bad player.

If that happened you're lookin at a big man rotation of Sean May, Mikki Moore, and Emeka Okafor; wing rotation of J-Rich, Gerald Wallace, and Adam Morrison; with Raymond Felton at point.


----------

